# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  home hgh authenticity test

## juicyjohnny

As a molecular biochemist that routinely works with Peptides I can tell you guys a simple test that you can do at home to see if your HGH is the real deal. Also, for those of you that have red welts, itching, and sore spots at injection sites, I will explain here briefly what is likely going on.

You all know the hcg test with the pregnancy strips so I won't go into that. To test you HGH, 1. Reconstitute it. 2. Bring a pot of water to a boil. 3. Put your HGH vial (which you are sacrificing) into the boiling water for 2 min. 4. Look to see if the solution turns milky/cloudy white.

If your HGH is real it will turn cloudy/milky white after this procedure.

5. Let the vial set aside at room temperature for one day. 6. If the solution becomes clear again and you don't see any milkyness then the HGH is fake.

Posted below is a COA obtained from a large manufacturer. Note the contaminants that are commonly found in HGH powders and their threshold limit values per WHO regulations. HGH is produced through recombinant gene expression in e.coli bacteria. These bacteria produce a lot of toxins in the manufacturing process that are painstakingly removed from the HGH whilst maintaining HGH in its active form.

Depending on the quality of the isolation process varying amounts of these toxins will be present in the powder. Even the most expensive HGH preparations will contain at least some of these toxins. These bacterial produced toxins are likely the cause of many of the skin reactions reported here as they are triggers for the bodies immune response. They are nothing to worry about so long as they are not present in any lethal quantity which they are nowhere near.

Hope that clears things up for everyone.

----------


## juicyjohnny

Oh and I'm not the molecular biochemist

----------


## juicyjohnny

I ran this test on this crap and it was crystal clear the whole way through never got even the tiniest bit cloudy.

----------


## FONZY007

So what u going to do?

----------


## juicyjohnny

well I've taken it for two and a half months too with absolutely no results I mean nothing.

I'm simply not going to use it or buy it anymore and try to find a us grade product. something real would be nice.

I used the real thing 7 years ago , I could eat ****ing Twinkies and big macs on that stuff I actually had too.

----------


## BigBadWolf

> As a molecular biochemist that routinely works with Peptides I can tell you guys a simple test that you can do at home to see if your HGH is the real deal. Also, for those of you that have red welts, itching, and sore spots at injection sites, I will explain here briefly what is likely going on.
> 
> You all know the hcg test with the pregnancy strips so I won't go into that. To test you HGH, 1. Reconstitute it. 2. Bring a pot of water to a boil. 3. Put your HGH vial (which you are sacrificing) into the boiling water for 2 min. 4. Look to see if the solution turns milky/cloudy white.
> 
> If your HGH is real it will turn cloudy/milky white after this procedure.
> 
> 5. Let the vial set aside at room temperature for one day. 6. If the solution becomes clear again and you don't see any milkyness then the HGH is fake.
> 
> Posted below is a COA obtained from a large manufacturer. Note the contaminants that are commonly found in HGH powders and their threshold limit values per WHO regulations. HGH is produced through recombinant gene expression in e.coli bacteria. These bacteria produce a lot of toxins in the manufacturing process that are painstakingly removed from the HGH whilst maintaining HGH in its active form.
> ...


If that works that's pretty cool!!

----------


## juicyjohnny

Well you think you'd get some feed back from all the Viewers tho

----------


## backinit

I have a friend who I think has some blue tops from china. Iam gonna give him a call if he still has them I will try it out and let everyone know.....

----------


## cyounger100

not sure what too say here how do you know that the test actualy works other than you telling us i have never heard of such a thing

----------


## backinit

My friends stuff has been in the fridge for about ten months so iam assuming there no good anymore

----------


## BigBadWolf

> not sure what too say here how do you know that the test actualy works other than you telling us i have never heard of such a thing


You get my vote for best avy of all time!!!!

----------


## juicyjohnny

That's an assvitar

----------


## juicyjohnny

How can you disagree with a molecular biochemist.
I'm just on this board trying to get info on the only gear I have access too.
And now I'm more interested in no one getting scamed like I did.
Like I said I ran this test on the stuff pictured and it came up negative.

----------


## gixxerboy1

there is no way that is accurate.

----------


## juicyjohnny

Well why don't you tell me if this kefei is real then

----------


## gonzo6183

Running this test right now on some generic GH and some prescription GH straight from the pharmacy, will update soon

----------


## gonzo6183

Generic: Didnt change colour...

Will test Presciption tomorrow

----------


## BigBadWolf

> Generic: Didnt change colour...
> 
> Will test Presciption tomorrow


I can't wait to see if it works!!!

----------


## juicyjohnny

You can call me juicy or you can call me johnny but don't call me jj

----------


## sizzlechest

Real hgh will do this if vigorously shaken as well.

----------


## gonzo6183

Just boiled the doctor prescribed GH, IT TURNED MILKY... Will update in 24 hours

----------


## juicyjohnny

Your the man ognog6183 so we finally have an immediate answer on checking out our gear with out having to put out hundreds of dollars and be told by the sellers well are you on a good diet

----------


## gonzo6183

Not confirmed yet, still sitting on my bench waiting for the 24hour mark, but looking good. Expensive little test to do here in Oz, hope you all enjoy the rewards of my sacrifice  :Wink:

----------


## Dillan

> not sure what too say here how do you know that the test actualy works other than you telling us i have never heard of such a thing


avvy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love it

----------


## fossilfuel7

It would be nice if someone using Riptropin would try this test.

I would be interested to see what the result would be 2 years after I swore to never waste my money on a Chinese made GH again.

I used that shit 2 years ago and found out it was bunk with an IGF test and others as well.

----------


## lovbyts

> Not confirmed yet, still sitting on my bench waiting for the 24hour mark, but looking good. Expensive little test to do here in Oz, hope you all enjoy the rewards of my sacrifice


It is very much appreciated by myself and I'm sure others even if they don't say say.

Very interesting thread. It may have some truth to it and would be interesting if it's as simple as that although I'm sure most people dont want to risk it but it's only a drop in a bucket under the circumstances. Also, no one said you had to use a FULL vile, I'm sure 1/2 would be just as effective.




> My friends stuff has been in the fridge for about ten months so iam assuming there no good anymore


Why would you assume that? If it's already re constituted then yes it's probably no good or at least very weak by now. If it's still in powder form it's perfectly fine.

----------


## gonzo6183

Cheers Lovbyts, I only used a few iu but if you have any idea what that costs on an aussie prescription you will see its not cheap at all. ill post back here in a few hours and then again in the morning with an update of how it is looking.

Gonzo

----------


## lovbyts

> Cheers Lovbyts, I only used a few iu but if you have any idea what that costs on an aussie prescription you will see its not cheap at all. ill post back here in a few hours and then again in the morning with an update of how it is looking.
> 
> Gonzo


I have first hand knowledge of the price of US prescription and I know I had to stop after almost a year because I could not afford more than 1iu a day.  :Frown:  It cost me about what most people pay for a 3mo cycle.

----------


## gonzo6183

Well its been sitting there for 12 hours now and still milky.

As far as im concerned, finally we have a way to test our GH, THIS TEST WORKS... (the prescription GH)

generic GH did not change colour at all, I was suspicious on this one anyway, so now I can put the word out that its fake.

----------


## malidfa

Your the man bro

----------


## sgt2jay

can you let us know what presript gh you ran the test on and what generic? there are many named generics out there i would be good to know if you tested one of those. of course if you can without giving the name of a source.

----------


## SlimmerMe

well juicy. All I can say is this is intriguing to say the least and if this works you should get a big award.

----------


## BigBadWolf

> well juicy. All I can say is this is intriguing to say the least and if this works you should get a big award.


True. but don't put JJ on the big award!!

----------


## gonzo6183

> well juicy. All I can say is this is intriguing to say the least and if this works you should get a big award.


It works alright, I can confirm that now. at 14+ hours my prescription GH is still milky while the generic never changed colour.

I am sure I can mention prescribed meds, the GH was scitropin (please let me know if I need to edit this, although I believe its fine.

As for the Generic (yes it has a name) I do not believe I can mention it... (true/false??

Gonzo

THIS NEEDS TO BE A STICKY, SURELY ONE OF THE MOST USEFUL rHGH THREADS ON THE NET

----------


## gonzo6183

> True. but don't put JJ on the big award!!


Can I have it  :Wink:

----------


## BigBadWolf

> Can I have it


Y'all will have to share it!!

----------


## tcw

Interesting....(hmmmm).

So if it turns BACK to clear...its also fake? 

(now how the Hell is it supposed to turn back to clear?)

Let's see more tests....(geez...this is an expensive test but....so is the HGH game)

thanks !

PS. 
SINCE, hcg is the most common fake used in place of HGH, I wonder how this TEST works with HCG?

----------


## sgt2jay

i am pretty sure you can name one of the generic tropins. with all the different tropins out there it would be good info to have

----------


## BigBadWolf

If it works and you get your hgh from anywhere but the pharmacy, it's worth it to sacrifice 4iu or so to know. Well it would be worth it to me anyways.

----------


## gonzo6183

> Interesting....(hmmmm).
> 
> So if it turns BACK to clear...its also fake? 
> 
> (now how the Hell is it supposed to turn back to clear?)
> 
> Let's see more tests....(geez...this is an expensive test but....so is the HGH game)
> 
> thanks !
> ...


If someone else doesnt try it I will in 2 weeks when I have some

----------


## gonzo6183

> Y'all will have to share it!!


Deal,

Now who has a little HCG spare to test or are we waiting 2 weeks for me to get some?

----------


## tcw

Chit....i wish i had more of that chit. It sat here for months before i started using it. (i'm a little paranoid and HCG was new territory for me). Finally, i started injecting...and liked the affects.

BTW...Thanks for those Results Oz....appreciate it!

Where i'm from, you need a script for HCG...(can't believe it but its true).




> If someone else doesnt try it I will in 2 weeks when I have some

----------


## sizzlechest

Real HGh will also turn cloudy if shaken hard. This or the boiling method will ell you there is HGH in there (which is a step forward) it wont tell you the purity, 191 vs 192 amino or the strength. Some of the colored tops do actually contain some GH.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

I can understand and realize that real GH does turn cloudy/milky when shaken or heated, but to imply that by the reconstituted powder turning cloudy/milky is confirmation that what you have is real GH is ridiculous nonsense.

----------


## sgt2jay

i agree cloudy does not ultimately mean it is good to go, but if it remains clear you could argue to stay clear and no good.
or just stay away from generics and you wont have to waste a bottle.

----------


## marcus300

This isn't an accurate test to see if your hgh is real or not, to be honest it sounds very backstreet IMHO. If you want to be 100% sure get your hgh tested properly with a reputable lab or better still save yourself some money and dont buy generics, unlabelled bottles, hgh from unlicensed labs and seek pharm grade from a reputable company.

----------


## Times Roman

i didn't want to say anything since i don't have experience (yet) with HGH, but the solution, after all the months/years this question has been brought up, sounds too easy.

what i'm thinking is that real HGH might respond as you've suggested, but there could be other compounds out there that could be created that would easily defeat this test.

In this case, i'd be very skeptical, and agree with Marcus on this one.

----------


## sizzlechest

Perhaps other peptides turn cloudy as well. But read the instruction in any pharma grade HGH and they tell you not to shake it and do not use if it turn cloudy. But to verify purity, strenght etc.. thats a whole diffefernt ball and game. Its hard to find a lab that can do the test properly and its expensive. This is why so much bunk is floating around.

----------


## BigBadWolf

Even if every bunk hgh out there turned clear after this little test, once someone in the bunk hgh game got wind of it it would only be a matter of time till something was added to it so it would turn cloudy after boiling it.

----------


## zzetter

Hi sizzlechest. Please shoot me an email when you get a chance bud.

----------


## juicyjohnny

Mr. sarcasm 
I would rather waste a little fake shit and the fuc4kers selling it, than keep buying it and pumping it into my body ?
I been putting out a lot of cash to these ripoff artist skum bags.
I just wanted to know what was legit so I didnt have to pay for months worth before I found it was bunk.

----------


## gixxerboy1

The chinese shit is fake. Its been posted her a million times.

The test you want to do is going to give you false hope. Its not an accurate test

----------


## BigRick82

Going to try tonight with some rips and nips. 

D*%m GixxerBoy........... drooling over the avatar

----------


## tcw

Yeah....Really G

Is that your Honey?

Nice ! ! !




> Going to try tonight with some rips and nips. 
> 
> D*%m GixxerBoy........... drooling over the avatar

----------


## tcw

Of course...if you can "afford" to get your medicine from an accredited source...more power to you.

...However, for some this is not an option. 

Better to be safe than sorry. 

I say shake it or boil it...if you are buying on the street.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Of course...if you can "afford" to get your medicine from an accredited source...more power to you.
> 
> ...However, for some this is not an option. 
> 
> Better to be safe than sorry. 
> 
> I say shake it or boil it...if you are buying on the street.


i understand most cant afford the good real stuff. Then you are better off getting nothing.

yea thats my wife

----------


## DanB

> *i understand most cant afford the good real stuff. Then you are better off getting nothing*.
> 
> yea thats my wife


after seeing whats going on in another well known board i couldnt agree more

----------


## juicyjohnny

> i understand most cant afford the good real stuff. Then you are better off getting nothing.
> 
> yea thats my wife


I can afford to get get the good stuff I don't have any connections
It's time to update the avvy

----------


## juicyjohnny

> The chinese shit is fake. Its been posted her a million times.
> 
> The test you want to do is going to give you false hope. Its not an accurate test


It's telling us that if its clear its fake fake most importantly.
It's also been posted on here a million times that the Chinese shit is real too.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> It's telling us that if its clear its fake fake most importantly.
> *It's also been posted on here a million times that the Chinese shit is real too*.


yea by people who get gh like sides and never have used real gh. 
I dont get why nobody wants to believe the vets who know.
Its not our money your wasting and we have nothing to gain or loose if you run gh or not.

----------


## juicyjohnny

I guess I originally joined this forum to get advice on real hgh and if the crap I was buying was real or fake.
Alls I seen was you have to wait at least 3 months like a test dummy and see if you get results and keep in mind pay roughly 1800 to just see if its real or pregnancy test which is useless because that just tells you if its hcg so I guess bottom line is I'm giving up on hgh because I can't deal with the aggravation of paying out good chunks of money to worry about if someone's fuc*ing me over.

----------


## gonzo6183

All I can say is it worked for me, I didnt buy the fake gear I was contemplating. 

As for pharmacy gh in Australia, do any of you guys know what that costs? I do I have a prescription

----------


## Markosterone

did the rips turn cloudy ?

----------


## BigRick82

Initial results

Rips- Cloud
Nips- Clear
GP Blues-Clear

Report back tonight

----------


## BigRick82

Well checked them out this morning... the results are the same

Rips- Cloudy
Nips- Clear
GP- Clear

----------


## fossilfuel7

> Well checked them out this morning... the results are the same
> 
> Rips- Cloudy
> Nips- Clear
> GP- Clear


So this means the Rips are supposed to be real??...WTF.....I had no results from those like in early 2010 and all they did was cause me to gain like 10 pds of water weight instantly. They didn't raise my IGF level either according to 2 test.

I dunno..whatever.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> So this means the Rips are supposed to be real??...WTF.....I had no results from those like in early 2010 and all they did was cause me to gain like 10 pds of water weight instantly. They didn't raise my IGF level either according to 2 test.
> 
> I dunno..whatever.


its not an accurate test. Are we really supposed to believe that gh is the only chemical that will turn cloudy when heated.

----------


## BigRick82

> its not an accurate test. Are we really supposed to believe that gh is the only chemical that will turn cloudy when heated.




I don't trust it 100% but it does backup other tests. Believe what you want people, if I had a good connect on Pharma that's all I would buy.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

Cool posts. I'm gonna boil me up some HGH for dinner.

----------


## fossilfuel7

Be interesting to know where JJ got this test information from....since he is not the molecular biochemist?

----------


## Gi812Many

Kigs was bunk.............

----------


## H2Okid

interesting. but as some of the vets have said, how do we know that hgh is the only substance that turns milky color. that side will be mimmicked quickly when the east hears of this test.

i agree it is NOT a legitimate way to test for hgh or not, because of the lack of research. but.......... it has me curious as hell?

----------


## H2Okid

i am curious to hear if any pharm grade turns clear(bunk). but if all the pharm grade stuff that is tested in this manner turns milky, then that is more than coincedence....

----------


## Sc0rch

> The chinese shit is fake. Its been posted her a million times.
> 
> The test you want to do is going to give you false hope. Its not an accurate test


Stop lying. Just because you can't get legit chinese doesn't mean it doesn't exist. There is as much pharm fake garbage as chinese.

----------


## Sc0rch

> yea by people who get gh like sides and never have used real gh. 
> I dont get why nobody wants to believe the vets who know.
> Its not our money your wasting and we have nothing to gain or loose if you run gh or not.


There are plenty of people that have done both pharm and Chinese and agree there is good Chinese. 

It's bias garbage information like this that needs to stop. Again, there is fake pharm and also it is most lucrative to fake pharm than Chinese as you can charge more for it.
 
You should always point to your source for clarification, not the type of GH. To simply say getting a pharm label on your GH means it 100 % genuine is down right stupid.

----------


## gixxerboy1

once again i never said all pharm is real. People make counterfeit pharm grade unfortunately. And yes that is a big business.
but im sorry there isnt real gh in little unmarked vials from no name labs coming out of china.

----------


## H2Okid

i remember reading an article I found online a few months back about some fake pharm grade(that fn'g sucks!). so you can get a script for pharm grade hgh, go to pharmacy and givem your rx, and there is the potential for the hgh that you get from the pharmacy in being fake? (pharmacy's suppliers(big pharma labs?) are sending bunk hgh to the actual pharmacies too?!??

----------


## H2Okid

i was watching a show tonite on Truffles (60 minutes). how they are produced, found, sold, etc.... the ones from france are worth the most($300 for an oz size nugget), and the chinese ones were one tenth that price.... reason= the soil that it was grown in, the way they were discovered(dug up with hoes(vs. dogs sniffing them out), climate, etc,etc, etc... 
so the france ones tasted way good, and the chinese ones tasted like shit. they look almost identical too! 

so now they are mixing the chinese with the french ones,(cutting) to maximize profits....

my point... I dont know, just got me thinking about Chinese quality.... just sayin

----------


## gixxerboy1

> i remember reading an article I found online a few months back about some fake pharm grade(that fn'g sucks!). so you can get a script for pharm grade hgh, go to pharmacy and givem your rx, and there is the potential for the hgh that you get from the pharmacy in being fake? (pharmacy's suppliers(big pharma labs?) are sending bunk hgh to the actual pharmacies too?!??


no its not going to be fake from the pharmacy. But people make counterfeit that looks like the pharmacy and sell it on the black market

----------


## fossilfuel7

> i was watching a show tonite on Truffles (60 minutes). how they are produced, found, sold, etc.... the ones from france are worth the most($300 for an oz size nugget), and the chinese ones were one tenth that price.... reason= the soil that it was grown in, the way they were discovered(dug up with hoes(vs. dogs sniffing them out), climate, etc,etc, etc... 
> so the france ones tasted way good, and the chinese ones tasted like shit. they look almost identical too! 
> 
> so now they are mixing the chinese with the french ones,(cutting) to maximize profits....
> 
> my point... I dont know, just got me thinking about Chinese quality.... just sayin


I watched the same thing too and it also got me thinking the same thing. I would not be surprised if the same thing is going on with Chinese GH...IMO it has to be because I've seen to many Vets post that it took 8-10ius of Chinese to equal 2ius of pharm grade congruent with results.

I wish there was a way to get a molecular biochemist to really chime in and get to the bottom of what is exactly going on with CHinese GH.

I am amazed that the manufacturing processes of Chinese GH have never been exposed by the Anti-aging/Bodybuilding community after all of these years. Maybe to many people are in on it lol.

After all of these years no one knows exactly why it takes 10ius of Chinese to equal 2ius of American pharm grade??? come on...I think not...It's all about manufacturing processes...IE(ecoli bacteria/petri dish/lab conditions/timeframe).

There has to be a Molecular biochemist who is juicing on this board....right? :Hmmmm:  :Haha:

----------


## ScotchGuard02

Been on same brand HGH for 40 months. I went off for 14 days during holiday break. Gained 4% belly fat. Going back on HGH and if lose belly fat (eating is the same). The HGH must be good. At least there's something in there that's helping. I boiled one up, cloudy. Let's see if I lose belly fat.

----------


## SlimmerMe

You guys sure are doing a lot of cookin'

----------


## juicyjohnny

Anything that you boil and cones up clear is fake and you need to have a chat with your dealer

----------


## IMTH

hyge-pro .... cloudy
genheal....seems like more cloudy then hyge
europharmaceuticals ( or something like that named) .... clear

my opinion : im on hyge from a long time and it works,i did try just few iu from geheal so cant be sure,europharma - must be 192a inside since i get redness everytime when i inject,but it came out clear on the test? so it must mean something?

----------


## fossilfuel7

...........

----------


## fossilfuel7

> Been on same brand HGH for 40 months. I went off for 14 days during holiday break. Gained 4% belly fat. Going back on HGH and if lose belly fat (eating is the same). The HGH must be good. At least there's something in there that's helping. I boiled one up, cloudy. Let's see if I lose belly fat.


What brand have you been on?

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> Stop lying. Just because you can't get legit chinese doesn't mean it doesn't exist. There is as much pharm fake garbage as chinese.


Damn your shit is getting old. So congratufvckinglations, you're getting 100% legit GH in an unlabeled vial from China. We believe you. Now will you stop trying to prove it to the whole world? 

You talk about the vets on here having an agenda but you're the one constantly trying to convince everyone about the legitimacy of a product that is known for a fact to be bunk more often than it's real. 

You really think all these people who speak out about fake GH and recommend pharm grade have an ulterior motive? Marcus is really the CEO of Eli Lilly. Gix is the principle shareholder of Sorono. BG is trying to raise his dividends in Novo Nordisk. Give me a fvcking break, the reason they speak out about it is because most if not all of the generic chinese gh is garbage. Period.

----------


## BigBadWolf

> Damn your shit is getting old. So congratufvckinglations, you're getting 100% legit GH in an unlabeled vial from China. We believe you. Now will you stop trying to prove it to the whole world?
> 
> You talk about the vets on here having an agenda but you're the one constantly trying to convince everyone about the legitimacy of a product that is known for a fact to be bunk more often than it's real.
> 
> You really think all these people who speak out about fake GH and recommend pharm grade have an ulterior motive? Marcus is really the CEO of Eli Lilly. Gix is the principle shareholder of Sorono. BG is trying to raise his dividends in Novo Nordisk. Give me a fvcking break, the reason they speak out about it is because most if not all of the generic chinese gh is garbage. Period.


Don't try to save em. Some people like to get scammed. I got a banker in Nigeria thats about to hook me up with about 15 million.

----------


## BigRick82

> Don't try to save em. Some people like to get scammed. I got a banker in Nigeria thats about to hook me up with about 15 million.


Damn I need to switch to your bank. My guy only offered me 10 million.

----------


## BigBadWolf

> Damn I need to switch to your bank. My guy only offered me 10 million.


Yea I already gave im my bank info. It should be in there this week sometime. Lol

----------


## Bonaparte

Even if legit GH turns permanently cloudy when heated, that does not mean that anything that turns permanently cloudy when heated is legit GH. 
Any other long peptide sequence should have this characteristic (turning white when denatured). Hell, I could put raw egg whites in a vial and they would pass this test.

----------


## freak1

i just like to add that i boiled up a vial of legit gh my freind gets from his doc.didnt turn cloudy at all.not sure if i can say the brand but its well known.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

If it's from a licensed lab you can name it, just no ugl's......

----------


## freak1

st hartman it was serostim.my pal even said he had BW done n hr after he pinned and it was high .so i guess that boiling test thing might not be very accurate .just my 2c

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> st hartman it was serostim.my pal even said he had BW done n hr after he pinned and it was high .so* i guess that boiling test thing might not be very accurate* .just my 2c


^^^Agreed.

----------


## Xtrakt0r

I don't know if anyone has asked the question yet.. But are we talking about the full GH sequence or Frag?? 

I believe there is a difference here. The GH I get is Generic and its frag 176-191. On reconstitution alone it gets a bit cloudy/milky and this is normal in most circumstances for GH Frag. The GH is real as I have confirmed with an IGF-1 blood test and I have been using it for a while with great results.

So if we're talking about the full sequence GH, then would this test work for Frag as well?

----------


## Xtrakt0r

PS. In saying the above, I believe the best way to see if your GH is real, is get a blood test done within an hour of administration.

----------


## PT

> Even if legit GH turns permanently cloudy when heated, that does not mean that anything that turns permanently cloudy when heated is legit GH. 
> Any other long peptide sequence should have this characteristic (turning white when denatured). Hell, I could put raw egg whites in a vial and they would pass this test.


thank god someone said it. this is the most insane testing method i have ever seen in all my years.

----------


## Times Roman

> thank god someone said it. this is the most insane testing method i have ever seen in all my years.


i think it's been said a couple of times within this rather lengthy thread. but it's important to repeat it.

----------


## sxracer

> As a molecular biochemist that routinely works with Peptides I can tell you guys a simple test that you can do at home to see if your HGH is the real deal. Also, for those of you that have red welts, itching, and sore spots at injection sites, I will explain here briefly what is likely going on.
> 
> You all know the hcg test with the pregnancy strips so I won't go into that. To test you HGH, 1. Reconstitute it. 2. Bring a pot of water to a boil. 3. Put your HGH vial (which you are sacrificing) into the boiling water for 2 min. 4. Look to see if the solution turns milky/cloudy white.
> 
> If your HGH is real it will turn cloudy/milky white after this procedure.
> 
> 5. Let the vial set aside at room temperature for one day. 6. If the solution becomes clear again and you don't see any milkyness then the HGH is fake.
> 
> Posted below is a COA obtained from a large manufacturer. Note the contaminants that are commonly found in HGH powders and their threshold limit values per WHO regulations. HGH is produced through recombinant gene expression in e.coli bacteria. These bacteria produce a lot of toxins in the manufacturing process that are painstakingly removed from the HGH whilst maintaining HGH in its active form.
> ...


I am going to try this today on a VERY popular generic. Will post results.

----------


## sxracer

Hygetpn = Cloudy. (Comes from VERY reputable source)

Getting IGF and other BW done tomorrow.

Last time I tested IGF, I was on 2 IU Hyge, and came back 389. (Baseline before HGH was 170)

----------


## muscleport

> i agree cloudy does not ultimately mean it is good to go, but if it remains clear you could argue to stay clear and no good.
> or just stay away from generics and you wont have to waste a bottle.


Bingo!

----------


## Isma

I'd like to know, all these guys are saying that this is no a definitive test, argue with a scientific base, why not.

Because, I've read exactly this: "Chinese HGH is crap. Doesn't work. This test doesn't work". Ok. Why?

And Juicy, could you explain as biochemist, why HGH turns white?

PS: I'm not saying who has the reason, I'd like to have a SERIOUS discussion with argues. Why this test show clearly the truth, or why this test doesn't do it.

----------


## bmit

Boiled up some kigtropins with the expiration date printed on the side of the box. Was pretty certain were bunk - and they never turned milky. 
Have had good results though in the past with generic unlabeled Jintropin (blue tops) verified through blood work, BTW.
Have some new generic blue tops that I will test and post results on as buying from China is always a gamble.

----------


## gixxerboy1

the test doesnt work because lots of chemicals can turn mily when heated. So if your vial turns milky it doesnt prove its gh

----------


## Isma

> the test doesnt work because lots of chemicals can turn mily when heated. So if your vial turns milky it doesnt prove its gh


A lots of chemicals? I can be perfectly wrong, but as far as I know, white powder that react with water and "could" become milky we have HCG and IGF-1.

We could discard HCG easily, and I doubt if someone'd wanna trick you, he'd sell you IGF. 

Correct me if I'm wrong.

----------


## Pac Man

**** it, might as well give it a shot.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> A lots of chemicals? I can be perfectly wrong, but as far as I know, white powder that react with water and "could" become milky we have HCG and IGF-1.
> 
> We could discard HCG easily, and I doubt if someone'd wanna trick you, he'd sell you IGF. 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong.


who says it has to be a bb hormone chemical? There are millions of chemicals out there. Im sure some turn white when heated

----------


## Isma

> who says it has to be a bb hormone chemical? There are millions of chemicals out there. Im sure *some* turn white when heated


 :Hmmmm: 

Well, I'll wait the reasons of Juicy.

----------


## Pac Man

My generic blues turned milky, only did maybe 2ius. The rest was used appropriately

----------


## methodmaster

just done this test on some ********** and it went a cloudy spunk colour??

----------


## methodmaster

somatropin*

----------


## muscleport

> PS. In saying the above, I believe the best way to see if your GH is real, is get a blood test done within an hour of administration.


Absolutely , actually I see someone in other forum did exactly a test before /after and see an increase. That seals it.

----------


## Jessgirl

That's good to know. Maybe when down to last box I'll try it!Would suck if its all in my head LOL

----------


## bmit

OK, tested a blue top generic from a very reputable source who is insisting its real, so I am going to have blood work done. 
After reading what freak1 wrote about serostim staying clear, well...... I'm more confused than ever. I was under the impression legit HGH would turn cloudy/milky if shaken or boiled???
Also, if my IGF levels come back elevated does this the product is real even though it passed the home boil/shake test?

----------


## AugustWest

Im also curious. Someone on another board did blood work on Generic Chinese Blue Cap GH, only 3.3iu and he tested high

----------


## juicyjohnny

The same guy that sold me that fake Keife red top was selling Serostim too "Out of Miami" that im sure is fake as well, Kinkos and some nice packaging.

human growth hormone - somatropin - denatures irreversibly however and so heat denaturing without any noticable renaturing of the native and active protein structure would show that the human growth hormone - somatropin - was in fact real. Yes, the human growth hormone - somatropin - could be substituted with other heat sensetive proteins that don't reversibly renature, but these proteins are exclusively used in research. I can tell you from experience that such proteins are far more expensive than human growth hormone - somatropin - . This would make sense since they are just as difficult to extract in active form, and are not being used by hundreds of thousands of people for medical purposes.

So, bottom line; if you have a protein that denatures in heat irreversably, it is either human growth hormone - somatropin - , or an enzyme/protein that is at least as expensive (more likely a lot more expensive).

----------


## boxin23

had to try the test out of curiosity. Blue tops were crystal clear and some green tops from good source not available to me anymore came out cloudy. And just for giggles I also tested to see either were HCG ....negative to both.

May be on to something here but I would agree 100% test is blood work. The boiling is a great trick if it is legit.
Good luck in your research and thanks for bringing this up.

Boxin

----------


## juicyjohnny

> I'd like to know, all these guys are saying that this is no a definitive test, argue with a scientific base, why not.
> 
> Because, I've read exactly this: "Chinese HGH is crap. Doesn't work. This test doesn't work". Ok. Why?
> 
> And Juicy, could you explain as biochemist, why HGH turns white?
> 
> PS: I'm not saying who has the reason, I'd like to have a SERIOUS discussion with argues. Why this test show clearly the truth, or why this test doesn't do it.


Did you ever wonder if all the guys saying its not a definitive test are on here selling fake shit making a killing saying well you have to be on a good diet or it wont work ? Most people take steroids well using growth so they don't actually know that the growth is fake because their getting their results from steroids , You can take growth alone and don't have to be on a diet and it will shred you if its real.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Did you ever wonder if all the guys saying its not a definitive test are on here selling fake shit making a killing saying well you have to be on a good diet or it wont work ? Most people take steroids well using growth so they don't actually know that the growth is fake because their getting their results from steroids , You can take growth alone and don't have to be on a diet and it will shred you if its real.


For a new guy you are making pretty big accusations.

----------


## sgt2jay

> Did you ever wonder if all the guys saying its not a definitive test are on here selling fake shit making a killing saying well you have to be on a good diet or it wont work ? Most people take steroids well using growth so they don't actually know that the growth is fake because their getting their results from steroids , You can take growth alone and don't have to be on a diet and it will shred you if its real.



did i read this right??? i can eat what ever i eant as long as i use gh. i find that just as bold as saying those who preach diet and real gear are dealers. 

maybe if you dont want some good advice it is time to move on. 

I can say first hand i have seen zero results using china green tops from a board sponser on another page and i ran it for a year. now since the first of the year i have been running pharm and the changes to date are close to amazing. nothing drastic but can see and feel a huge difference. 

i can pesonnaly say the people here are hre to help only i have never been solicited here to but a thing. thats the difference from other sights.

sorry to rant i just have read enough and lost it a bit

----------


## BG

> Did you ever wonder if all the guys saying its not a definitive test are on here selling fake shit making a killing saying well you have to be on a good diet or it wont work ?


WTF do you mean by this ???

----------


## juicyjohnny

> For a new guy you are making pretty big accusations.


Let me tell you something I may be new on your site here but I've been around a long time and I will be around.
what I'm sick and tired of is people saying that their crap is real and getting ****ed over, I'm not accusing anyone of anything I don't even know you but if you boil hgh and it stays clear its absolutely fake. 
I originally joined here to get some advice on hgh that's it.

----------


## juicyjohnny

> did i read this right??? i can eat what ever i eant as long as i use gh. i find that just as bold as saying those who preach diet and real gear are dealers. 
> 
> maybe if you dont want some good advice it is time to move on. 
> 
> I can say first hand i have seen zero results using china green tops from a board sponser on another page and i ran it for a year. now since the first of the year i have been running pharm and the changes to date are close to amazing. nothing drastic but can see and feel a huge difference. 
> 
> i can pesonnaly say the people here are hre to help only i have never been solicited here to but a thing. thats the difference from other sights.
> 
> sorry to rant i just have read enough and lost it a bit


I appreciate this response and sorry you threw a good portion of money out the window and injected who knows what into your body for a full year. I'm tired of the scam that's all. I'm old school guy that likes to deal with good people.
Sorry I offended anyone

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Let me tell you something I may be new on your site here but I've been around a long time and I will be around.
> what I'm sick and tired of is people saying that their crap is real and getting ****ed over, I'm not accusing anyone of anything I don't even know you but if you boil hgh and it stays clear its absolutely fake. 
> I originally joined here to get some advice on hgh that's it.


Keep it up and you may not be around.
Yes if its clear its is fake. But if its cloudy it doesnt prove its real. What cant you understand?
But thats not what you said. You accused people on here that dont agree with your test. Like most of the staff and some knowledgeable members as selling

----------


## juicyjohnny

> Keep it up and you may not be around.
> Yes if its clear its is fake. But if its cloudy it doesnt prove its real. What cant you understand?
> But thats not what you said. You accused people on here that dont agree with your test. Like most of the staff and some knowledgeable members as selling


Thats not what you said before gixx , do you see how often I pop in here ? LOL

----------


## gixxerboy1

> there is no way that is accurate.





> The chinese shit is fake. Its been posted her a million times.
> 
> The test you want to do is going to give you false hope. Its not an accurate test





> yea by people who get gh like sides and never have used real gh. 
> I dont get why nobody wants to believe the vets who know.
> Its not our money your wasting and we have nothing to gain or loose if you run gh or not.





> its not an accurate test. Are we really supposed to believe that gh is the only chemical that will turn cloudy when heated.





> once again i never said all pharm is real. People make counterfeit pharm grade unfortunately. And yes that is a big business.
> but im sorry there isnt real gh in little unmarked vials from no name labs coming out of china.





> the test doesnt work because lots of chemicals can turn mily when heated. So if your vial turns milky it doesnt prove its gh





> who says it has to be a bb hormone chemical? There are millions of chemicals out there. Im sure some turn white when heated





> Thats not what you said before gixx , do you see how often I pop in here ? LOL


here are my quotes from this thread. What did i say before? Its not an accurate test. Its not. Because it turn cloudy doesnt mean you have GH

----------


## juicyjohnny

I only wanted to be a help on here so people didn't get scammed for a lot of money like I did for lots of money.

The best answers that were on here was a pregnancy test which isn't even for hgh or take it for a few months and the you'll know if its fake or not.
I think that the boiling test will help a lot of people find that their gear is fake, before putting who knows what into their body and going to get a blood test which is also expensive just to find its fake, how often can we do that before we give it up like I have, Clear is fake as far as being cloudy and fake it would have to remain cloudy for 24 hours after boiling. 
Can people come up with something to make it cloudy sure have they yet I dont think so.
All in all its better than anything I've found and it should keep people from spending a lot of money on fake hgh.

Once again I didn't accuse I said Did you ever wonder if all the guys saying its not a definitive test are on here selling fake shit . WONDER being a key word. and I also apologized, just a debate.

----------


## juicyjohnny

here you say this

----------


## juicyjohnny

> there is no way that is accurate.


Here you say this

----------


## juicyjohnny

> Keep it up and you may not be around.
> Yes if its clear its is fake. But if its cloudy it doesnt prove its real. What cant you understand?
> But thats not what you said. You accused people on here that dont agree with your test. Like most of the staff and some knowledgeable members as selling


But now if its clear you say its fake ? so is it some what accurate ? Is that what your saying ?

----------


## gixxerboy1

> But now if its clear you say its fake ? so is it some what accurate ? Is that what your saying ?


i never boiled my gh to know it turns cloudy. 
I am saying if it does turn cloudy that doesnt prove its real. so its not a definitive test. I think some people may get something cloudy and think for a FACT its hgh. And that isnt so.

----------


## juicyjohnny

My test only spoke of it being clear was fake

----------


## juicyjohnny

> i never boiled my gh to know it turns cloudy. 
> I am saying if it does turn cloudy that doesnt prove its real. so its not a definitive test. I think some people may get something cloudy and think for a FACT its hgh. And that isnt so.


I agree with this hypothesis

----------


## Flier

Why not just do Bloodwork?

----------


## boxin23

All the info packets I've read from pharma grade stuff talk about shaking or heating may cause an irriversable cloudy solution not to be used after reconstituted.

So if anyone knows of prescription pharma grade stuff turning clear let all of us know, otherwise this test for telling if it is fake is pretty good.....although it will NOT tell if it is real. It WILL tell you right away if your supplier is legit though. So a good tip might be to buy very little if possible then boil one, then buy more AFTER blood work if it is cloudy.....and if it is clear man up, find you supplier if possible and put some work in. (not that i am an advocate of violence, but really don't rip me off, pretty please)

I think that gixxerboy1 is correct in saying just because it is cloudy does not mean that it is real.....only that if it is clear it's not real. I agree with him 100% on the test not being definitive.

I also believe that juicy has brought up a good point on the boiling deal.....although there is a lot of other things said by juicy i don't agree with....i understand your anger man, but don't point towards peeps on the board.

my .02

----------


## juicyjohnny

Let the vial set aside at room temperature for one day after boilinng. 6. If the solution becomes clear again and you don't see any milkiness then the HGH is fake.

----------


## Pac Man

Well this is interesting.
got two kits, both look.completely authentic. Jin and hyge
**********, verified serial on website. Test was positive
Jintropin, looks very legit. Comes with a manufacturers box and instructions inside. However, test came up negative. It's clear. Didn't see this coming. Wonder if its hcg

----------


## boxin23

> Well this is interesting.
> got two kits, both look.completely authentic. Jin and hyge
> **********, verified serial on website. Test was positive
> Jintropin, looks very legit. Comes with a manufacturers box and instructions inside. However, test came up negative. It's clear. Didn't see this coming. Wonder if its hcg


Test it with home prego test......you should do the Jin and go get tested...

----------


## boxin23

juicy one of my vials has been sitting for days and is still cloudy....

----------


## juicyjohnny

> juicy one of my vials has been sitting for days and is still cloudy....


That's a good thing, Now is when you take a shot and get blood work.

----------


## juicyjohnny

> Well this is interesting.
> got two kits, both look.completely authentic. Jin and hyge
> **********, verified serial on website. Test was positive
> Jintropin, looks very legit. Comes with a manufacturers box and instructions inside. However, test came up negative. It's clear. Didn't see this coming. Wonder if its hcg


Clear is fake senseless to even test it anyfurther

----------


## Pac Man

Fake as shit, even website shows the serial as being fake. Funny thing is I got both from the same supplier.

----------


## bmit

So just got blood work done on the generic blue top. Previously I had boiled one vial and vigorously shaken another - both stayed clear. IFG test proved FAKE!!!
Will never buy generic blue tops again.
Within the next few weeks I'm trying Asunme brand out of China next since I can acquire them so inexpensively. I will post results of boiling test. Then I'll post blood work tests after 15 days of using them @ 3 - 4 iu e.o.d and a 5 iu pin 4 hours before test.

----------


## sgt2jay

do ya mean ansomone? not sure if i even spelled correctly.

----------


## bmit

BTW, my experiences:
I did have excellent results from a good source for blue top generics for a good year running. IGF came back at 480 and then another time over 700. But then sold me some bunk Kigs and went looking elsewhere for new supplier of HGH. 
Latest source for blue tops proved bunk. Blue tops are too risky as hit/miss, so I wouldn't recommend that anyone buy them unless they have thoroughly vetted their source and will be doing IGF testing. Even then though if IGF comes back it elevated it's no guarantee that it was result of HGH in the vial and not some other compound those lil' tricky guys put in it instead. Caveat emptor - buyer beware!

----------


## bmit

No, sir, the brand is actually called Asunme. Made in China - so you KNOW it's legit. LOL.
Will report results though since I can try it so cheaply.

----------


## marcus300

^^ Why don't you stop wasting your time and money on generics and seek pharm grade from a legitimate source. 

You do know the Chinese put peptides and other various chemicals to make blood work show results don't you?

And I can't believe how many people think this stupid test will show you have fake/real hgh

The real home hgh test is - inject a small amount of warm milk into the vial and swirl it anti clockwise for 32 times and let it stand for 6.5 hours - if it stays cloudy you have fake hgh. 

Can see you see stupid this Test is, come on guys lol

----------


## bmit

Marcus300 - I agree wholeheartedly with you assesments. However, the financial restrictions make gambling on Chinese HGH the only affordable route for me. I believe it's cost prohibitive for me to purchase pharma. Once I'm in a financial position again to be able to do so I mostcertainly will. 

So relegated to hoping that I have better experience with this "branded" Chinese gear. But already been burned by Kigtropin.

----------


## bmit

Test at this point is merely instructive and not definitive. But at least gives this binary information:
Milky - maybe HGH
clear - not HGH

So it still helps, as it is eliminates a large segment of fakes as being passed off as legit!

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Marcus300 - I agree wholeheartedly with you assesments. However, the financial restrictions make gambling on Chinese HGH the only affordable route for me. I believe it's cost prohibitive for me to purchase pharma. Once I'm in a financial position again to be able to do so I mostcertainly will. 
> 
> So relegated to hoping that I have better experience with this "branded" Chinese gear. But already been burned by Kigtropin.


i understand not being able to afford pharm grade. But your better off saving your $$ then wasting money on chinese gh

----------


## bmit

Well I look at it as odds and probabilities.
I built in the cost of IGF testing and my historical rate of receiving good vs. fake HGH and its worked out to still a pretty good deal, all things considered.

----------


## sgt2jay

one thing i dont think you are considering. its is a terrible deal if you are paying for fake gear or somthing that could hurt you.

----------


## bmit

That's the bigger concern,sir, - injecting something that could prove harmful - since even factoring in the costs of the occasionally received junk that fails the IGF testing, it's still a pretty economical endeavor.

----------


## Blergs

interesting method, anyone else try this?

----------


## Blergs

> one thing i dont think you are considering. its is a terrible deal if you are paying for* fake gear or somthing that could hurt you.*


This---^

----------


## xXthehulkXx

Well, I actually got some green tops this week. It's been 24hrs and still milky. Going to do bw in a week or two. Will post results. Funny thing is I used blues a year ago and didn't get little red welts that so many are complaining about.

----------


## Jessgirl

I tested 2 iu's Chinese grade hgh and was milky cloudy white...=)

----------


## redz

I`m trying out some Pharmatropin and so far so good, didn`t try the test but no welts from injection and I have been running 5iu for about 10 days. Feel a little lethargic sometimes hands feel tight and a bit of pins and needles in the hands a couple times. Haven`t seen many people who have ran these yet but the one guy I know that did got resutls from them. Gonna try to get a blood test at some point when I find the time.

----------


## Jessgirl

> I`m trying out some Pharmatropin and so far so good, didn`t try the test but no welts from injection and I have been running 5iu for about 10 days. Feel a little lethargic sometimes hands feel tight and a bit of pins and needles in the hands a couple times. Haven`t 
> seen many people who have ran these yet but the one guy I know that did got resutls from them. Gonna try to get a blood test at some point when I find the time.


Does your hand besides numbness get swollen ?

----------


## redz

Feet and hands are a little swollen some times nothing too severe though.

----------


## xXthehulkXx

I finally got my bw back. I tested some generic greens. The test the op claims to verify it is growth, passed. It did stay cloudy for the 24 hrs. The bw results prove it to be bunk. 
Igf level was- 64 ng/ml, norm is 117-329
Growth serum was- .2 ng/ml, norm is 0.0-2.9

Needless to say, op, that this home test does NOT prove anything. Just like all the vets have been saying.

----------


## bmit

So just received the Asunme and failed the boiling test by staying clear. It is almost certainly junk; most likely just anti-diuretic. Someone else posted similar results with Asunme and another with Taitropin. 

Hate to say it...... but the voices of experience on this board, as well as those that parrot "chinese HGH is shit" are right once again!!!!

----------


## redmeat1

do you have to leave a pin in the top of the vial so it doesn't burst while it's in the boiling water?

----------


## oktome

This thread is funny. Never once did the guy who started this thread say if the solution in a bottle is boiled and it turns cloudy it is growth, where do people keep seeing this? 

LOL his only point is that growth for sure will not turn clear. Many people have tried to repeat in different ways but apparently it is difficult to understand. 

Boiled and turns clear= not hgh=don't use it.
Boiled and turns cloudy=could be hgh but who knows for sure= take risk if you want to=get labs done=check for common side effects= know your source

Nipertropin turned clear when boiled=threw in trash.

----------


## redmeat1

a doctor told me today that this test is flawed in both directions...doc told me if it stays clear it could still be real because their are so many variables like water temp (if it's too hot it could damage all the aminos in the growth...which would make it turn cloudy for a split second then go clear) the non pharma grade stuff has less quality control and is dumbed down compared to the pharma grade so some of the ingredients that remain in the generic stuff that the pharma grade gets taken out can also have the growth stay clear...also the shake test he said is flawed too because shaking it too hard or not hard enough can have different results...i tested my buddy's stuff last night and it stayed clear the whole time...but his bloodwork says his IGF is 597 and he's taking 5 ius 5 days on 2 days off, also he's in his late 40's....i'm relatively new to this site and i'm not standing behind this doctor or the originator of this thread just trying to get to the bottom of this because every gh brand i've tested using this method over the past week has been clear. so basically to sum it up this doc thinks if it's cloudy you have high quality gh in which most impurities have been removed...(or its a good fake) and if it stays clear you have low quality gh (or peptide, igf, hcg etc.)

----------


## oktome

Mine was Nipertropin and as far as I know that stuff is not good and it was clear. I am not sure why a doctor would know that. A chemist yes, a lab tech yes. Why would he know that. I have a very good urologist friend and endo friend. I will ask them, see if they have an opinion? 

Did anyone get good growth that was Nipertropin?

----------


## bmit

Yeah, all the warnings on on legit pharma HGH say to keep away from heat and not to shake. They also warn against using the vial of HGH if it has turned cloudy. Ergo, real HGH that is heat spoiled (boiled) will turn color.

----------

